# would overwriting design change the paths?



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 19, 2020)

let's say you already set up the paths, but want to download new ones... does it change the paths when you overwrite a custom QR with a new one? i watched an island tour earlier and they had multiple QR's, there's no way they were able to save that much without overwriting.

i forgot the mechanics in new leaf because i had multiple characters there anyway to save multiple, but i remember the paths changing when you update the QR design?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes, overwriting a design will change the paths.


----------

